# I Drugged My Kid...



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

...and it worked.








DD is almost 19 months, and has literally NEVER, in her whole life slept through the night. Never. Ever. The longest stretch we ever got was 4 hours when she was brand new, but by the time she was a month old, we were excited about 2 hours in a row.
Last night, we totally blew it, and instead of putting dd to bed after completing the bedtime routine (she was tired), we put her in the mei tai on dp's back ad walked to get a movie. She completely perked up while we were out, and we spent the next TWO hours trying to get her to sleep. Finally, I was totally at a loss, and we were both ready to tos her out a window, and I saw the little bottle of Hyland's Calms Forte (DP's). And, well, I dosed her. With TWO adult tablets.
And then she slept. From about 9h30 until 5h45. I woke up at 4h45 and totally panicked. I was convinced she had fallen out of bed and knocked herself unconscious or something, but no, she was just *sleeping*!
So, um, how bad of a thing is this, to drug one's child? Especially with a product intended for adults? I know it's just homeopathics, so I'm not concerned on the same level I would be if it were conventional pain killers or sleep "aids", but still? Thoughts?


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, honey... I thought you were going to say that you gave your little one Benedryl or Dramamine or Ambien or something. I was going to empathize but suggest that you speak with your doctor or a sleep clinic.

But a homeopathic remedy? I am no expert on those and I'm sure you'll hear from more experienced users, but I was under the impression that you could safely give her an entire _bottle_ of those pills to no ill effect.

Very best wishes and much empathy to you!


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

I totally get you on the drug thing--I'd love to get DD to sleep more than 4 hours in a row! But I would check with the pharmacist on what kind of dosage can affect a baby. Even homeopathic meds are meds--that's why some interact with prescription medications (like St. John's Wart and the pill, for example) and you're supposed to tell your doctor/pharmacist if ever you are taking any.

I highly doubt you did anything to harm your babe, and I remember times I'd make a deal with the devil to get some sleep--but check just to be on the safe side.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

They make a child's version of Calm's Forte as well that you could try if the formula seems to work for her. Otherwise, a naturopath could probably give you the best advice about what would be a safe dosage for her.


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

I think it's FINE! Hyland's makes a calm's forte remedy for kids that our midwife specifically recommended when our dd was a newborn. I've honestly never really thought it worked very well for A, but after reading this, I plan to try again. But seriously, she's fine and I'm glad you got some sleep!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Calm's Forte (adult) helped my kid sleep too, on a LONG plane ride when he was 1. However, he also went on to eat an entire bottle of the kids' Calms Forte (at age 3 or 4), and showed absolutely no effect. I'm pretty sure you're ok!

Also, this same child never STTN either--2 hours at a stretch was a good thing, in his first year. We nightweaned at 20mo when I was pregnant and exhausted, which helped, but he started STTN on his own shortly before dd was born, when he was about 27mo (THE IRONY!). He's a good sleeper now, though he still gets up once during the night and comes in our room. He also gave up naps pretty early, and that did help with nighttime sleep. Hang in there!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I was desparate for sleep when my dd was ready to phase out of naps but was forced to nap at school and I tried to drug my dd as well once. She didn't sleep until midnight or later and I got very little sleep until I was able to take time off to get her on a more normal sleep schedule so she would be too awake to sleep at school. It didn't work, I gave her a quarter piece of children's benadryl and she was even more awake than usual. It was absolutely horrible and I don't recommend using drugs to induce sleep because you don't know how they will affect her system, both in the short term and in the longterm. Even homeopathic things can be destructive, in America they are unregulated and are sometimes mixed with very dangerous things for kids to have like aspirin. Sleepless in America is a great book for sleep related ideas, if you haven't looked into it you might consider giving it a try.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

I use the adult calms forte with my three little ones and it works well too. I give them each a single dose and they just sleep more relaxed and calm. Worth it!


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tway* 
Even homeopathic meds are meds--that's why some interact with prescription medications (like St. John's Wart and the pill, for example)

St. John's Wort pills are not homeopathy.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
Oh, honey... I thought you were going to say that you gave your little one Benedryl or Dramamine or Ambien or something.

Me too!







:

Those homeopathic tablets are just sugar pills, no active ingredient in them, so like others said, she could take the whole bottle and be fine. (My son did that once when he was little with the bottle of teething tablets!) Glad she finally got some sleep, and you and your DP too!


----------



## DarkPassenger (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tway* 
I totally get you on the drug thing--I'd love to get DD to sleep more than 4 hours in a row! But I would check with the pharmacist on what kind of dosage can affect a baby. Even homeopathic meds are meds--that's why some interact with prescription medications (like St. John's Wart and the pill, for example) and you're supposed to tell your doctor/pharmacist if ever you are taking any.

I highly doubt you did anything to harm your babe, and I remember times I'd make a deal with the devil to get some sleep--but check just to be on the safe side.

St johns wort is an herb, not a homeopathic remedy


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

no harm done! we actually graduated from hylands to melatonin (under professioanl supervision) bc of my kids' sleep disorders


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I definitely wouldn't say you drugged your kid to sleep. Homeopahics don't equal drugs (or herbs







). I've used children's calms forte in the past and sometimes felt like it made a difference. Glad your LO got some solid rest.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

I like all the responses you've gotten, so I have nothing to add there.

I am very sympathetic to your impulse in writing the post, especially since our experience a month ago: our dr told us to use benedryl to help our son get a little sleep during an illness that had him up all night, every night. It was sooooooo nice to experience him sleeping like a rock for the 3 hours it worked, and for about a week after, my husband and I would look longingly at the bottle and fantasize about being the kind of well-rested (but wrong-headed) people who would use it on their kid without good reason (except sleeplessness.)


----------



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
Even homeopathic things can be destructive, in America they are unregulated and are sometimes mixed with very dangerous things for kids to have like aspirin.


I have yet yet to find any homeopathic product by hylands,boiron, etc that contains asprin and I just spent 3 years working at a supplement/health food store.


----------



## lisavark (Oct 27, 2007)

oh my gosh. Now I want to go get some of that calm forte stuff. I've never used it, although we use Hyland's teething tablets regularly. DD is 28 months and has never slept all night (and by all night I mean five hours straight).

I'm trying to nightwean...again... but wow, there's a part of me that is so ready to try some kind of drug. Like an actual drug. I talked to our doctor about it last month, that's how desperate I am. Fortunately our doctor is really not into using drugs and talked me down from my ledge.







But I'd much rather try Hyland's than melatonin.

But are they really just "sugar pills"? what's in them that promotes sleep?


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

They're "sugar pills" in the sense that it's a lactose base, 'cause the homeopathics need something to "stick" to. That's why you're not supposed to touch them with your hands (cause the actual medicine will then wind up on your hands instead of in your child's mouth). You're also supposed to have a 20ish minute space between food/drink and homeopathics. Water not withstanding.
Thanks for the reassurance. I'm actually pretty familiar with a lot of homeopathics, and use them regularly on our whole family. I don't think I was really very uncomfortable with the Calms Forte itself, just a bit put off by the idea of the "adult" part, and mostly I just felt/feel a little guilty about using medication to get my child to sleep. But, oh, sleep, how I do love thee!
For the record, I tried the tabs again last night (at 4am), and although dd did sleep in until 7h15, she also was awake until 5am, and I had to physically restrain her for a good 20 minutes before she passed out. Awful. I feel AWFUL when I do that. Nothing else seems to work though. She will literally roll around, sit up, jabber, climb all over me, etc, etc from midnight until 6am, at which point we just get up. She does NOT "eventually fall asleep". Ever.
Anyway. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's used this stuff on occasion. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If it contains alcohol, then it was the alcohol that put her to sleep and that is a problem. If it doesn't, then I'd say it just let her relax enough to go to sleep and sleeping through the night was because of having been up later than usual.

ETA: Googled the indgredients and looks fine to me. Maybe try a smaller dose earlier next time?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
Even homeopathic things can be destructive, in America they are unregulated and are sometimes mixed with very dangerous things for kids to have like aspirin.

This is not true. Homeopathics must meet FDA standards for ingredients and purity.

From: http://nccam.nih.gov/health/homeopathy/#ususe

Quote:

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) does require that homeopathic remedies meet certain legal standards for strength, purity, and packaging. The labels on the remedies must include at least one major indication (i.e., medical problem to be treated), a list of ingredients, the dilution, and safety instructions. In addition, if a homeopathic remedy claims to treat a serious disease such as cancer, it needs to be sold by prescription. Only products for self-limiting conditions (minor health problems like a cold or headache that go away on their own) can be sold without a prescription.


----------



## Ktietje85 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChicken* 
I use the adult calms forte with my three little ones and it works well too. I give them each a single dose and they just sleep more relaxed and calm. Worth it!

You all are giving me so much hope!!

I have a little boy who just turned 1 and has slept through the night (and by that, I mean 5 hours) maybe once or twice in his whole life. Most nights consist of him waking up 6 - 8 times. More recently he's started to sleep a 2 - 3 hour stretch from 10 - 1ish, then be awake a LOT for a few hours, then sleep okay again from 4 or 5 until 7 or so. But I don't get much sleep. We're co-sleeping and he's an active little boy. My husband wants him out of our room within the next few months because we're trying for #3 now (#1 never had these problems!!). I've come to the conclusion that he is a REALLY sensitive sleeper, everything wakens/bugs him. He is easily roused by soft voices, being slightly wet, slightly hungry, slight teething pain, too hot or cold, etc. etc. etc.

Maybe, just MAYBE if I try this, it will help him relax just enough to be able to sleep through the minor distractions and sleep in longer stretches. Even consistent 3 - 4 hour stretches would be GREAT right now.

For his issue would kids' Valerian be better or the Calms Forte??


----------



## FrugalGranolaMom (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selkat* 
She will literally roll around, sit up, jabber, climb all over me, etc, etc

This is ds, he fights sleep like it's the worst thing ever and it has gotten even worse now that he is so close to walking. I am getting some Calm Forte tomorrow! Hope it works for us.


----------



## babynatasha (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks to the the OP! I am taking my daughter to the doctor tomorrow because of her inability to sleep at night (I had a minor breakdown last week and I think they are more worried about me than her!) I was going to ask them about what they could recommend to me for a sleep aid for her. I will ask them about the Calm Forte. When on the phone with my doctor last week, they made me feel so bad about her sleep issues. I also felt that they were *blaming* me for them. (She is getting the attention she wants from you, you are the one perpetuating her sleeplessness ect...) I really don't think it the case though and it is nice to read of other people with children who sleep badly. Thanks to you all! You give me hope


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babynatasha* 
I am taking my daughter to the doctor tomorrow because of her inability to sleep at night ...

When on the phone with my doctor last week, they made me feel so bad about her sleep issues. I also felt that they were *blaming* me for them. (She is getting the attention she wants from you, you are the one perpetuating her sleeplessness ect...)

eeep. don't be discouraged again if the visit tomorrow doesn't make you feel better than the phone call did! different doctor, maybe?
good luck sleepy mama!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
in America they are unregulated and are sometimes mixed with very dangerous things for kids to have like aspirin.

As a current homeopathic student, I can tell you that is NOT true. They are FDA regulated, and true homeopathic remedies (not herbal remedies like you were talking about)--do not contain additives or asprin.

I would look at the kids Calms Forte, because too high of a dose can cause the opposite effect, and have her awake all night. I would also look into possible allergies (food, environment) that may be causing the wakefullness.

But also, (((HUGS))). My kids don't sleep through the night until they are one yr., so I feel some of your pain.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
As a current homeopathic student, I can tell you that is NOT true. They are FDA regulated, and true homeopathic remedies (not herbal remedies like you were talking about)--do not contain additives or asprin.

I would look at the kids Calms Forte, because too high of a dose can cause the opposite effect, and have her awake all night. I would also look into possible allergies (food, environment) that may be causing the wakefullness.

But also, (((HUGS))). My kids don't sleep through the night until they are one yr., so I feel some of your pain.

I just looked it up and it is true that the FDA requires certain labeling. They don't test the medicine for safety or effectiveness though and that would still be a concern to me. Even medicine that has been tested by the FDA sometimes turns out to be unsafe, I would be very reluctant to give my dd medicine that isn't tested for safety even if it is something that can be found in nature. I don't think it is a good idea to give a child anything that hasn't been shown to be safe in children because I have heard that children's bodies process medicine in very different ways than adults do. Some medicines that were thought to be safe for children and teens because they were safe for adults have now been banned in children and teens because they are really not safe. Even though these ingredients seem like mild ones they may not be safe for children.

Also, Avena Sativa is one of the ingredients and when I googled it it came up as something that triggers hormones related to sex drive and seems to be a stimulant. Even if I didn't have my other hang ups on medicine I would want to know more about this and the effect on early puberty before going through with giving it to my child.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
Also, Avena Sativa is one of the ingredients and when I googled it it came up as something that triggers hormones related to sex drive and seems to be a stimulant. Even if I didn't have my other hang ups on medicine I would want to know more about this and the effect on early puberty before going through with giving it to my child.

Avena sativa is the latin name for common oats. I'm sure most moms agree that oats are a safe part of a healthy diet for their kids. Homeopathic remedies are often structured on the premise of the "law of similars" or "like treats like" as in a teeny bit if stimulant would help to treat an over-stimulated condition.

That being said, I have never noticed homeopathics work for us. We have used kids calms forte on DS with no result and I have used the adult calms forte with no result. I think it is excellent that some of you have experienced good results with them as I think they are quite safe. Our friends called the poison control center after her dd ate a bottle of homeopathics and they said there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *penstamon* 
Avena sativa is the latin name for common oats. I'm sure most moms agree that oats are a safe part of a healthy diet for their kids. Homeopathic remedies are often structured on the premise of the "law of similars" or "like treats like" as in a teeny bit if stimulant would help to treat an over-stimulated condition.

That being said, I have never noticed homeopathics work for us. We have used kids calms forte on DS with no result and I have used the adult calms forte with no result. I think it is excellent that some of you have experienced good results with them as I think they are quite safe. Our friends called the poison control center after her dd ate a bottle of homeopathics and they said there was nothing to worry about.

Here is one of the websites that talk about the side effects of it.
http://www.smartbodyz.com/Avena-Sati...-Sex-Drive.htm

http://www.wholesale-andro.com/avena-sativa.html

If you google it and side effects it pulls up a bunch of pages that talk about this. I am not sure if rolled oats do the same thing. I will have to look into that and cut them out of our diet if they do because I am not fine with that.


----------



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

I worked in a health food store for 3 yrs and had a lady come back in and tell us we were trying to poison her because someone had mentioned arnica for a condition she was experiencing. She bought homeopathic arnica and came back in mad. The difference is, yes, while arnica itself is a poisonous plant, homeopathic arnica is safe. Homeopathics are diluted or removed "medicine." The companies that make it use vibrations to remove what Ive heard referred to as "the energy" from the plant. You would not be consuming ANY of the ingredients on the list in their active form, including avena santiva or wild oats, because what end up in the pills is just the energy or the essence of the plant. This energy then "passes its information" to your systems that are out of balance to correct them. I would say contact hylands or visit their website if this doesnt make sense (Im not the greatest at explaining it) and know that homoepathics are the SAFEST form of medicine available. They can be combined with pharmaceutical drugs, and given to babies and pregant women. I took calms forte while pregant after asking the hylands national informational speaker who visited my company last fall if she thought it was ok. She said "I cant say its ok for use by pregnant women legally, but I can say I took it while I was pregnant."

Wife to dh







mommy to ds 3/10


----------

